# D-bol, Deca Stack with extra



## Sniper1 (Apr 18, 2006)

Help... I am getting ready to do a stack of d-bol and deca. But I'm not sure how the cycle should go. I also have a post cycle and clen to burn of excess body fat. Any suggestions...


----------



## GFR (Apr 18, 2006)

Sniper1 said:
			
		

> Help... I am getting ready to do a stack of d-bol and deca. But I'm not sure how the cycle should go. I also have a post cycle and clen to burn of excess body fat. Any suggestions...


Age
weight
Number of years training naturally
cycle experiance
Bench max
squat max
dead lift max
??????


----------



## Du (Apr 18, 2006)

How about building your cycle around some test?


----------



## Sniper1 (Apr 19, 2006)

Sorry for the lack of info. I'm 34 yoa,and weight 175. I been lifting for about five years. I did a cycle of test this time last year without any problems. I bench 225lb, squat 400lb. I have not max on a dead lift.  Should I include the test with what I have or delete a "supplement"?


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Apr 20, 2006)

your 34, lifting for 5 years, and have done a cycle before and can only get up 225. Not to be an ass or anything but im 28 and I can get 355 up.


----------



## GFR (Apr 20, 2006)

BigPapaPump68 said:
			
		

> your 34, lifting for 5 years, and have done a cycle before and can only get up 225. Not to be an ass or anything but im 28 and I can get 355 up.


----------



## ZECH (Apr 20, 2006)

He's a smalll guy right now, so you wouldn't expect him to put up big numbers. Maybe he should have waited till he naturally was bigger until taking a cycle.


----------



## Sniper1 (Apr 21, 2006)

Thanks for all the positive information.... I sure I'll find what I'm looking for else where. Thanks again for the help... So great to be a part of the site....


----------



## Du (Apr 21, 2006)

Sniper1 said:
			
		

> Thanks for all the positive information.... I sure I'll find what I'm looking for else where. Thanks again for the help... So great to be a part of the site....


 
Dont let them get to ya -

As I mentioned, build your cycle around some form of test. Deca & dbol are nice, but for the most healthful gains with the least sides, run testosterone as your base.


----------



## GFR (Apr 21, 2006)

du510 said:
			
		

> Dont let them get to ya -
> 
> As I mentioned, build your cycle around some form of test. Deca & dbol are nice, but for the most healthful gains with the least sides, run testosterone as your base.


I agree 100%, it is good to encourage a 6' tall man who can only bench 225 to use steroids...


----------



## Du (Apr 23, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I agree 100%, it is good to encourage a 6' tall man who can only bench 225 to use steroids...


 

Did he ask you to make his personal decision for him?


----------



## GFR (Apr 23, 2006)

du510 said:
			
		

> Did he ask you to make his personal decision for him?


Don't get pissy now, don't you have some 10 year olds to sell crack to?


----------



## Du (Apr 23, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Don't get pissy now, don't you have some 10 year olds to sell crack to?


 
I guess we should come to expect responses like that from you...


----------



## GFR (Apr 23, 2006)

du510 said:
			
		

> I guess we should come to expect responses like that from you...


Just as we have come to expect you to encourage Drug use by all people who have lifted for more than 2 weeks.


----------



## Du (Apr 23, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Just as we have come to expect you to encourage Drug use by all people who have lifted for more than 2 weeks.


 
Please show me where I have encouraged it. 

I personally disagree with his usage, but he asked a question, and I answered it. Its a personal decision, not one that you or I should "influence". Its his body. If he has questions about whether or not to use, and if he wanted your OPINION on his usage, he would ask for it.


----------



## GFR (Apr 23, 2006)

du510 said:
			
		

> Please show me where I have encouraged it.
> 
> I personally disagree with his usage, but he asked a question, and I answered it. Its a personal decision, not one that you or I should "influence". Its his body. If he has questions about whether or not to use, and if he wanted your OPINION on his usage, he would ask for it.


Well I for one am sick of these pussys who can't even bench 300Lbs naturally before they take drugs, he can do what he likes just as I will post my opinions as I like.


----------

